# Custom surf rod builder



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm kicking the idea of getting a surf rod set built. I'm needing one for light to medium tackle and the other for heavy tackle for casting baits for shark with spinning reel. I've checked into Barrett rods but was trying to find a better deal if possible.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

If you want it for cheaper learn to wrap yourself. Asking for a better "deal" is either asking for less quality components or somebody to do your work and use thier skills they've built on for years for very little profit.


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

Naw asking for a better "deal" is seeing if their was another builder who has different price, ever hear of shopping around?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, what blanks do you want? What reel seats? Gimbal or rubber butt caps? Do you want titanium or stainless guide frames? Inserts? Hardloy, SiN? SiC? Do you want decorative wraps or basic wraps and your name on it? Do you want cork tape, cork rings, Eva, Hypalon or cord grips?


----------



## TNshark (Aug 9, 2015)

I was gonna use my Phenix blanks I got laying around, with channel lock seat , low rider guides, triple wrapped guides on the heavy, just basic wraps, shark tooth inlay on the heavy rod, x wrap grips, maybe a pacbay butt. I'll just find someone who will help me build them. Thanks for being such great help.


----------

